# EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

Redaktionell


*EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden​*
Was von der EU-Bürokratie alles ersonnen wird, ist unglaublich.

Dank meiner Quellen in der Politik habe ich etwas aufgeschnappt, was ich kaum glauben konnte. Und habe mich daher mit entsprechenden Schreiben an die EU und nach deren Antwort auch an das bei uns zuständige Ministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (Minister ist Schmidt, CSU) gewandt.

*Der Sachverhalt:*
Die europäische Berufsfischerei darf ihre Fehlfänge und untermaßige Fische nicht zurücksetzen. Sie müssen diese Fänge anlanden, dürfen sie aber nicht der menschlichen Verwertung zuführen, um damit kein neues Geschäftsfeld zu eröffnen.
Diese Fänge werden dann aber ihrer Quote zugeschlagen. 
So soll verhindert werden, dass Fischer mit Methoden und an Plätzen fischen, wo sie viele Fehlfänge oder untermaßige Fische fangen.

So weit, so gut...

Dass die EU-Kommission über Verordnungen die berufliche Fischerei zum Bestandsmanagement regulieren darf, war schon lange so. 

Die Einbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei (Angler) wie beim Baglimit Wolfsbarsch und Dorsch sahen nicht wenige als juristisch nicht zwangsläufig. Da die Freizeitfischerei eigentlich von den Mitgliedsländern gemanaged wird. Wir berichteten darüber bereits ausführlich bei der Diskussion um das Baglimit für Dorsche.

Erst vor ein paar Wochen hat die EU dann die auch juristische Voraussetzung sicher gestellt, dass sie auch Angler mit in das Management mit einbeziehen können.
Wir berichteten:
Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes mit technischen Maßnahmen für die Erhaltung der Fischereiressourcen und den Schutz der Meeresressourcen

*Abknüppelgebot für untermaßige Fische!*
Und nun scheint die EU-Kommission richtig ernst machen zu wollen.

Wie bei der Berufsfischerei sollen nach den Plänen der EU nun auch Angler gezwungen werden, *untermaßige Fische nicht zurück zu setzen, sondern unter Anrechnung aufs Baglimit abzuknüppeln!*

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, trifft dies auch darauf zu wie bei den Fischern, dass untermaßige nicht dem menschlichen Verzehr zugeführt werden dürfen, aber natürlich trotzdem zum Baglimit zählen - da bin ich noch dran.

Nicht nur also, dass die Dorschangler in der Ostsee von einem widersinnigen Baglimit gequält werden. Dank dessen nun die EU-Fischerei nur noch mehr Dorsche rausholen kann.

Die EU-Kommission will auch noch einführen, *dass Angler untermaßige Dorsche mitnehmen statt zurücksetzen sollen*, wie es auch bei den Berufsfischern ist.

Umso widersinniger erscheinen da die Pläne und Wünsche von DAFV und LAV-MeckPomm, das Schonmaß für Dorsche höher zu setzen! 

*Lage abklären*
Ich habe mich also mit der EU, über Bernhard Friess, mit der zuständigen Chefin von "Mare.C1,  Fisheries Management Atlantic, North Sea and Baltic Sea, DG  Maritime Affairs and Fisheries" in Verbindung gesetzt und nachgefragt, ob diese mir zugetragenen Infos stimmen:
*Anhang Brief 1**

Nach der mir zugeschickten Antwort - sehr verklausuliert in einem furchtbaren Bürokratenenglisch (obwohl sie die Frage auf Deutsch anscheinend verstanden haben, der Übersetzer meinte, diese Art der Antwort sollte nur verwirren) - aus der für mich erst nach der Hilfe eines Übersetzers (DANKE nochmals an der Stelle!!) klar war, dass die EU hier tatsächlich ernst machen will, habe ich mich umgehend mit dem zuständigen Landwirtschaftsministerium in Berlin in Verbindung gesetzt.

Und nachgehakt, ob die davon wissen und ob und was sie unternehmen, um das zu verhindern:
*Anhang Brief 2**

*Der Standpunkt des zuständigen Ministeriums in Deutschland*
Sehr erfreulich war einerseits die sehr schnelle Antwort vom Ministerium!

Wie auch die klare Aussage, dass weder das Ministerium noch die deutsche Regierung diese von der EU geplante Regelung gut heissen oder so einfach umsetzbar sehen.

Sie sehen für solche weitergehenden Regelungen wie einer Anlandepflicht für Angler die ausdrückliche Notwendigkeit, das dies vom Gesetzgeber geregelt wird und nicht über eine Verordnung wie beim Baglimit.

Bedenklich ist jedoch, dass mir auch vom BMEL bestätigt wurde, dass die EU-Kommission solche Pläne tatsächlich verfolgt!!!

Und ebenfalls bedenklich, dass es so aussieht, als ob die EU dass dennoch evtl. versuchen wird - in wie weit das dann verhindert werden kann durch den Widerstand des BMEL und der deutschen Regierung, wird sich zeigen.

*Anhang Brief 3**

*Hoffnung gibt es - wer kämpft mit? DAFV?*
Man kann hier also hoffen, dass das BMEL im Gegensatz zum Baglimit hier auf Seiten der Angler kämpfen wird, um zu verhindern, dass ein solcher Unfug, dass Angler untermaßige Dorsche abschlachten sollen, tatsächlich eingeführt wird. 

Schon beim Angelverbot AWZ (Fehmarnbelt) war der DAFV später als ich im Bilde, beim Baglimit Dorsch hat er auch versagt. Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass die hier wenigstens einmal so gut informiert waren wie ich und dann auf Grund der Brisanz solcher Pläne für Meeresangler auch bereits wie ich beim BMEL und der deutschen Regierung vorstellig geworden sind. 

Da ich in dieser Sache bis dato aber aus BMEL oder Regierung noch nichts vom DAFV gehört habe, ob und wie die sich da einbringen, ob die das gut heissen oder dagegen kämpfen werden, und der DAFV ja die Kommunikation mit uns verweigert, habe ich den DFV als den Dachverband des DAFV angeschrieben und darum gebeten, das für uns zu ermitteln.
*Anhang Brief 4**

Sobald die Antwort da ist, werde ich sie veröffentlichen.

Thomas Finkbeiner

----------------------------------------------------------------​*Anhänge*


			
				Brief 1* schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Friess,
> 
> um zu vermeiden, dass wir redaktionell fälschlicherweise Gerüchte in Umlauf bringen, möchte ich gleich bei Ihnen als dem dazu kompetenten Mann in Brüssel nachfragen, um eine Bestätigung oder ein Dementi zu erhalten.
> 
> ...





			
				Brief 2* schrieb:
			
		

> Frage wie Antworten sind zur Veröffentlichung in unsern Medien vorgesehen.
> 
> Aus redaktionellen Gründen bitten wir höflichst um Antwort bis 04. 08. 2017
> 
> ...





			
				Brief 3* schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail zur Einbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei in die Anlandeverpflichtung. Ein offizielles Schreiben zur diesbezüglichen Interpretation des EU-Rechts durch die EU-Kommission liegt uns bisher nicht vor. Die Ausdehnung des Rückwurfverbotes auf die Freizeitfischerei hat zudem weder bei der Reform der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik (GFP), die seit 1. Januar  2014 gilt, noch bei den in den Folgejahren erlassenen Rückwurfplänen für die einzelnen Meeresbecken eine Rolle gespielt und wurde auch nicht ansatzweise diskutiert.
> Die neue Rechtsauffassung der Kommission hierzu wurde bei einer Sitzung der Gruppe der EU-Ostseeanrainerstaaten Ende Juni 2017 von der Kommission kurz erläutert. In ersten Reaktionen teilten weder wir noch andere Mitgliedstaaten diese Rechtsauffassung der Kommission.
> ...






			
				Brief 4* schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Präsident Ortel, lieber Holger,
> sehr geehrter Dr. Breckling,
> 
> leider verweigert ja ihr eigentlich zuständiger Spartenverband DAFV die Zusammenarbeit mit Medien wie uns, daher muss ich den Weg über den mir als kompetent und pressefreundlich bekannten  DFV wählen.
> ...



*Aktualisierung 09.08. 2017*

Nachdem Angler mit Herrn Blume, Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Abteilung 5 - Lebensmittelüberwachung, Veterinärwesen, Fischerei Referat 560, gesprochen hatten und ihn über das drohende Rückwurfverbot informierten, kam es zu einem Telefonat zwischen mir und Herrn Blume.
Ich stellte ihm meine Unterlagen und Informationen zur Verfügung.
Herr Blume wies darauf hin, dass aus Sicht des Fachreferates ein Rückwurfverbot/Anlandepflicht für Angler fischereifachlich nicht nachvollziehbar ist, nicht hinreichend kontrolliert werden kann und somit abzulehnen ist.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Danke Thomas, es wird immer schlimmer! Die Verbände schlafen wieder mal und dann wird es zu spät sein, wenn die reagieren, wie halt schon dauernd!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Ich befürchte auch..

Aber gut, dass im Gegensatz zum Baglimit das Ministerium hier wenigstens auf Seiten der Angler steht, wenn die Verbanditen schon wieder pennen..

Ob das reichen wird, wird sich zeigen...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Das ist doch ein Skandal. Was sollen wir denn mit babydorschen machen? Inne Mülle???
Das macht doch keiner...nicht ma die Flecktarnkormorane...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Was sollen wir denn mit babydorschen machen? Inne Mülle???


Dünger, Katzenfutter (vielleicht kommt die Idee vom MeckPomm-Verband ja daher??):
Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller Fisch



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > _Auf diesen vernünftigen Grund verweisen auch die Landesanglerverbände in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Brandenburg.
> > .................................
> > Die Fische müssen auch keineswegs für den Eigenbedarf gefangen werden. „Ein Drittel unser Mitglieder isst gar keinen Fisch“, sagt Karl-Heinz Brillowski, der Vorsitzende des Landesanglerverbandes in MV. Der Fisch kann auch für andere mitgebracht werden *oder als Tierfutter verwendet werden*. Beide Verbände halten reines Spaßfischen, um den Fang zu fotografieren oder nur den Kick am Drill zu haben, nicht für einen vernünftigen Grund.
> > _


----------



## Lorenz (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Hat man Angst, dass zuviele Untermassige verangelt werden?
Wie hoch ist denn die (verzögerte) Mortalität bei geangelten (untermassigen) Dorschen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Die wollen in meine Augen einfach weiter ins Bestandsmanagement einbinden, um wie beim Baglimit der EU-Fischerei (nicht der deutschen, die sind da auf Anglerseite) noch mehr Quote zu zu schustern.


----------



## Deep Down (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Und was soll das? 

Damit der untermaßige Beifang durch Entnahme der Angler bei den Berufsfischern reduziert wird und die Quote dort mit größeren Dorschen erfüllt werden kann?

Ja klar, das passt und wir Angler dürfen unter Anrechung der Untermaßigen nicht mehr fangen! Bleibt mehr "Groß"-dorsch für die Berufsfischerei!

Geil, so verschrubbelt muß man erstmal denken!


----------



## daci7 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Und wie soll das dann in der Praxis aussehen? Zum Beispiel beim Angeln auf Platte, da gehen mir regelmäßig 'ne Menge Dorsche auch unter Maß anne Strippe - heißt das nun ich muss die alle mitnehmen? Dann würde ich aber das Baglimit schnell sprengen. Oder muss das Angeln komplett einstellen? An den Winzlingen vorbei zu angeln ist ja manchmal unmöglich...
So ein Schwachsinn kann doch nur auf'm Schreibtisch konstruiert worden sein ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Praxis?
Haaalloooo wach...

EU und Verbandsversagen....

Wie kannst Du da nach Praxis fragen?

Und ja, Plan ist, Angeln einstellen nach (momentan) 5 Dorschen....


----------



## rippi (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hat man Angst, dass zuviele Untermassige verangelt werden?
> Wie hoch ist denn die (verzögerte) Mortalität bei geangelten (untermassigen) Dorschen?


hoch




Diese Nachricht ist sehr redaktionell.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Sorry rippi, die ist nachgewiesen niedrig (Studien, Arlinghaus, Norwegen etc.).
Das ist ein ernstes Thema, für Deine Art der "Diskussion" gibts genügend andere. Du kennst Konsequenzen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ja, Plan ist, Angeln einstellen nach (momentan) 5 Dorschen....


besser gar nicht erst angeln, bald ist´s soweit. 
rest erspar´ ich mir, gut für blutdruck und weniger gut für´s konto von meinem anwalt.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Ohne Schonmaß und Zurücksetzen sind 5 entnommene Dorsche 5 tote Dorsche.
Mit Schonmaß sind 5 entnommene Dorsche 5 tote Dorsche plus eine unbekannte Zahl verangelter Jungfische.
Wenn jeder Dorsch eins auf die Mütze bekommt, ist die Mortalität durch Zurücksetzen natürlich 0%, aber dadurch verlieren Jungfische die Chance auch nur ein Mal gelaicht zu haben.
Sofern sich dadurch netto mehr Fisch fortpflanzt, ist die Maßnahme ein Erfolg für den Bestand.
Und der Statistiker freut sich auch,weil das Fragezeichen bei der fischereilichen Mortalität durch Zurücksetzen wegfällt.

Ob diese Leute schonmal einen 20cm-Dorsch filetiert haben? Ich finde das ziemlich heftig, schlimmer als das Baglimit. Damit kann ein Tag mit Vollpackung ohne wirklich verwertbaren Fisch ausgehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



> besser gar nicht erst angeln, bald ist´s soweit.


Und damit mehr Fisch für EU-Industriefischerei, ja, das scheint mir das Ziel zu sein. 
Gut, dass die deutsche Fischerei (DFV) da hinter den Anglern steht und gegen so Dreck wie Baglimit und abknüppeln untermaßiger bei Anglern ist. 

Wenn die Sport- und Angelfischerverbände nicht so pennen würden, könnte man da auch sicher mehr bewegen (also die Anglerfende in DAFV, DMV, LAV-MeckPomm und LSFV-SH etc. ) - aber die wollen ja noch höhere Schonmaße, dass noch mehr Fisch sinnlos dann geknüppelt werden muss.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Kontrolle oder nicht - der nächste Todesstoß für Angeltourismus, der näxte Todesstoß für eigenverantwortliches Angeln. 

Salamitaktik - Stück für Stück für Stück für Stück...............

Und Verbanditen pennen weiter


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kontrolle oder nicht - der nächste Todesstoß für Angeltourismus, der näxte Todesstoß für eigenverantwortliches Angeln.
> 
> Salamitaktik - Stück für Stück für Stück für Stück...............



Nein Thomas, das wäre das Ende unseres Hobbies! Angeln nur zum Verzehr- kleine Dorsche können nicht sinnvoll verwertet werden, also werden unsere Schützer schnell ein Angelverbot fordern. Wenn ich dann an Hendricks, Flasbarth und Co denke, kann ich das Ergebnis vorhersehen.

Ich gebe Dir aber in einem Punkt recht- die Verbände pennen weiter! Oder wollen die als Naturschutzverbände nur schützen und schweigen bewusst?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

hör bloss auf - hab schon Blutdruck.............


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Bei der Diskussion rund ums Baglimit wurde ellenlang darüber disktuiert ob 5 Dorsche jetzt für einen Angler reichen oder nicht. 

Einige haben damals schon erkannt, dass das Baglimit nur die erste sichtbare Folge dessen war, dass wir Angler erstmals im Fischereimanagment der EU "berücksichtigt" wurden. Was das bedeutet, kann man hier beispielhaft schön sehen. 

Immer wenn es künftig um Fischereimanagment in der EU geht, wird auch über die "Freizeitfischerei" gesprochen - deshalb fürchte ich, dass das nicht die letzte "seltsame Idee" war, mit der wir uns in Zukunft als Angler beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei der Diskussion rund ums Baglimit wurde ellenlang darüber disktuiert ob 5 Dorsche jetzt für einen Angler reichen oder nicht.
> 
> Einige haben damals schon erkannt, dass das Baglimit nur die erste sichtbare Folge dessen war, dass wir Angler erstmals im Fischereimanagment der EU "berücksichtigt" wurden. Was das bedeutet, kann man hier beispielhaft schön sehen.
> 
> Immer wenn es künftig um Fischereimanagment in der EU geht, wird auch über die "Freizeitfischerei" gesprochen - deshalb fürchte ich, dass das nicht die letzte "seltsame Idee" war, mit der wir uns in Zukunft als Angler beschäftigen müssen.


Richtig Franz, so ist es:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kontrolle oder nicht - der nächste Todesstoß für Angeltourismus, der näxte Todesstoß für eigenverantwortliches Angeln.
> 
> Salamitaktik - Stück für Stück für Stück für Stück...............
> 
> Und Verbanditen pennen weiter


----------



## Jose (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

thomas, trööttitel "entnahmegebot für alle dorsche" wäre eventuell klarer gewesen.
ziel ist offensichtlich, das baglimit mit egal was für dorschen schnellstmöglich zu erreichen und somit dem "unseligen" angeln das ende zu bereiten.
deiner mutmaßung " mehr Fisch für EU-Industriefischerei"  mag ich angesichts der fangzahlen nicht folgen, verorte diese angestrebten maßnahmen eher in schützerwünschen.

ist aber auch egal.
fakt ist, hier wird ein effektives bündel geschnürt, das leicht zu überwachen ist. natürlich nicht in der gänze - es reicht doch schon, dass sich da beamte mit ferngläsern treiben auf einem kutter anschauen und, hurra!, die eine arme sau mit seinem 6. dorsch lang machen.


bastidos anarchischen ansatz mag ich - aber auch er wird denen nicht entgehen, jedenfalls nicht auf dauer.

auf dauer bedeutet es das ende der kuttertouren, wohl auch der grund, warum wir spaßangler auf einmal berufsfischer an der seite haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Jose schrieb:


> deiner mutmaßung " mehr Fisch für EU-Industriefischerei"  mag ich angesichts der fangzahlen nicht folgen, verorte diese angestrebten maßnahmen eher in schützerwünschen.


900 t ERRECHNETE Minderfänge für ca. 2.300 t REALE Mehrfänge durch EU-Fischerei WEGEN BAGLIMIT sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. 

Rodust (EU-SPD) und Konsorten stehen für EU-Fischerei und gegen Angeln und Angler.

Hier zigfach belegt.

Hat hier rein GAR NIX mit Schützern zu tun mit dem Abknüppelgebot für Untermaßige.

Das kommt erst noch zusätzlich, wenn die Umsetzung in D gefordert wird..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Untermaßige Fische sind überall in den LFG geschützt.
Das sollte für SH und MV weiterhin gelten ....


----------



## Jose (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

verwirrt ich jetzt bin.
fangen angler wirklich im vergleich zur industriellen fischerei relevante tonnagen?

mag ich gar nicht glauben. belehr mich.
ps: wenns noicht schützeritis ist, isses dann fressneid?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Sorry, Du hast leider keine Ahnung.

Die Grundlagen dessen, warum sich die EU jetzt anmaßt, über die eigentlich bei den Ländern liegende Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei (Angeln) an sich zu reissen (analog Baglimit) habe ich im Artikel beschrieben, die können jetzt (EU-rechtlich) und die werden das auch, wenn kein harter Widerstand kommt  (gewarnt haben wir ja lange genug, wie beim Baglimit und den Angelverboten auch):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst vor ein paar Wochen hat die EU dann die auch juristische Voraussetzung sicher gestellt, dass sie auch Angler mit in das Management mit einbeziehen können.
> Wir berichteten:
> Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes mit technischen Maßnahmen für die Erhaltung der Fischereiressourcen und den Schutz der Meeresressourcen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Untermaßige Fische sind überall in den LFG geschützt.
> Das sollte für SH und MV weiterhin gelten ....


Sorry, Du hast leider keine Ahnung.

Die Grundlagen dessen, warum sich die EU jetzt anmaßt, über die eigentlich bei den Ländern liegende Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei (Angeln) an sich zu reissen (analog Baglimit) habe ich im Artikel beschrieben, die können jetzt (EU-rechtlich) und die werden das auch, wenn kein harter Widerstand kommt  (gewarnt haben wir ja lange genug, wie beim Baglimit und den Angelverboten auch):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst vor ein paar Wochen hat die EU dann die auch juristische Voraussetzung sicher gestellt, dass sie auch Angler mit in das Management mit einbeziehen können.
> Wir berichteten:
> Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes mit technischen Maßnahmen für die Erhaltung der Fischereiressourcen und den Schutz der Meeresressourcen





Jose schrieb:


> ps: wenns noicht schützeritis ist, isses dann fressneid?


Jepp, Verteilungskampf, nur die deutschen Fischer sehen das als das, was es ist :
divide et impera 

und widersetzen sich dem und stehen zu den Anglern


----------



## Jose (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, Du hast leider keine Ahnung...



... damit kann ich unbeschwert leben, krieg hier ja die entsprechende info. (kann ja nicht alles wissen :m)

aber ganz erschließt sich mir noch nicht das differenzierte anliegen hier: es geht um die von hinten durch die brust vorbei an verpennten verbanditen und vereinstunten über EU anglerfeindlichen dingsbumsis oder worum sonst; dass die EU sich mal wieder anmaßend aufschwingt oder wie oder was?

netto ist doch: 
wir angler werden reglementiert bis zur aufgabe - und das zählt, denke ich.


rätselhaft bleibt mir, was du als politischen urgrund dieser eu-actions siehst: ausweitung der eu-macht, fischerei-industrie-freundliches oder ...

hab echt keine ahnung


nachtrag: was ich aber verstehe ist, dass strukturen wie EU und Regierungen nix ad hoc machen sondern dass es vieler instanzen bedarf, bis so ne blase aufstreigt. frühestmöglich in diesen strukturen ein sandkorn zu sein kann solche unternehmungen verhindern.

so versteh ich auch dein engagement - auch wenn ich sonst nix... |rolleyes


zwille grüßt zwille


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Jose schrieb:


> netto ist doch:
> wir angler werden reglementiert bis zur aufgabe - und das zählt, denke ich.
> 
> was du als politischen urgrund dieser eu-actions siehst: ausweitung der eu-macht, fischerei-industrie-freundliches oder ...


Beides passt.........

Und siehe oben (zu spät geändert) mit "keine Ahnung" warst nicht Du gemeint (auch wenns hier gepasst hätte ;-) ) .

Ist aber auch KEIN Vorwurf, das Thema ist schwer, ich häng da 5 - 6 Jahre dran, muss ja den Verbanditenjob noch mitmachen, weil die pennen, das kann und werde ich von keinem Leser verlangen, daher immer die Links auf die zu Grunde liegenden Infos bzw. der Verweis auf Brief/Mailverkehr...


----------



## Jose (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

schaugst meinen post vor dir.
keine ahnung stimmt irgendwie immer #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Jose schrieb:


> nachtrag: was ich aber verstehe ist, dass strukturen wie EU und Regierungen nix ad hoc machen sondern dass es vieler instanzen bedarf, bis so ne blase aufstreigt. frühestmöglich in diesen strukturen ein sandkorn zu sein kann solche unternehmungen verhindern.
> 
> so versteh ich auch dein engagement


erkannt!!!
#6#6

Der Unterschied zwischen mir und Verbanditen ist, dass die das immer verpennen!!


----------



## angler1996 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> erkannt!!!
> #6#6
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen mir und Verbanditen ist, dass die das immer verpennen!!



Danke gen Schwaben!

Jose-welcher Staat will tatsächlich Kompetenzen an die EU abgeben, also suchen die Regelfelder für ihre eigene Legitation
[edit by Admin - du hasts ja erkannt]
sorry Thomas - ich weiß Allgemeinpolitik- aber da liegt die Ursache


----------



## angler1996 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

jut , dann anders 
 es nicht Zeit auf irgendjemand bei der Wahl zu hoffen,
  es ist Zeit das maul als Angler selber aufzumachen gegen diesen Irrsinn


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

geht doch, prima..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei der Diskussion rund ums Baglimit wurde ellenlang darüber disktuiert ob 5 Dorsche jetzt für einen Angler reichen oder nicht.
> 
> Einige haben damals schon erkannt, dass das Baglimit nur die erste sichtbare Folge dessen war, dass wir Angler erstmals im Fischereimanagment der EU "berücksichtigt" wurden. Was das bedeutet, kann man hier beispielhaft schön sehen.
> 
> Immer wenn es künftig um Fischereimanagment in der EU geht, wird auch über die "Freizeitfischerei" gesprochen - deshalb fürchte ich, dass das nicht die letzte "seltsame Idee" war, mit der wir uns in Zukunft als Angler beschäftigen müssen.


Richtig Franz, so ist es:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kontrolle oder nicht - der nächste Todesstoß für Angeltourismus, der näxte Todesstoß für eigenverantwortliches Angeln.
> 
> Salamitaktik - Stück für Stück für Stück für Stück...............
> 
> Und Verbanditen pennen weiter



Und nun bin ich gespannt, ob der DAFV und seine Angelverhinderungsverbände tätig werden, ob sie auch wie wir an die Politik und die Behörden in Deutschland gehen, ob sie sich auch wie wir mit der EU dazu auseinandersetzen, um das schon im Ansatz mit zu ersticken.

Das Gute ist, dass das BMEL hier zuerst mal schreibt, es wäre dagegen - *Das richtig Schlimme ist die Bestätigung, dass die EU tatsächlich an sowas denkt und sowas will..
*
Bei den Angelverboten AWZ hat das der DAFV auch erst nach meinen Veröffentlichungen mitbekommen - und dann die Angler verraten:







Ich hoffe (wohl eher aber wieder umsonst, was man daran sieht, dass diese Xxxxxx ja höhere Schonmaße für Dorsch fordern, was noch mehr sinnlos abgeknüppelte, dann nicht nutzbaren Dorsch bedeuten würde), dass die Angelverhinderer im DAFV es diesmal besser machen und ausnahmsweise mal was für Angler machen und nicht wieder am Ende gegen sie arbeiten...


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Na ja, wie hätte der DAFV das auch mitkriegen sollen?

Das Budget für EU-Arbeit ist so weit runtergefahren worden, dass es quasi nicht mal mehr für'ne Bahnkarte nach Brüssel reicht.

Aber Frau Dr. reist ja nun zum Herbst wieder zu den JHVen der Landesverbände, die evtl. dem Bundesberband entfleuchen wollen. 
Sie wird sicherlich dort schildern, welch fantastische Arbeit -auch in der EU- bisher geleistet wurde und jedem Präsi, der ein bißchen böse den Zeigefinger schwingt während er sagt, "_nun muss aber auch was kommen_",
demütig versprechen, dass die Arbeit natürlich _noch_ besser wird.
Same procedure as every year, James.
Und alle Vorstände werden freudig dem Ruf des jeweiligen LV-Präsis folgen, dem DAFV "_doch noch etwas Zeit zu geben_".
Und am Besten auch noch etwas mehr Geld.

Und während dieser Schmierenkomödie darf Presse & Politik die Arbeit des Bundesverbandes machen und diesen Dreck aus der EU aufdecken und abwimmeln.
And again: same procedure as every year, James.


----------



## UMueller (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und was soll das?
> 
> Damit der untermaßige Beifang durch Entnahme der Angler bei den Berufsfischern reduziert wird und die Quote dort mit größeren Dorschen erfüllt werden kann?
> 
> ...



So solls wohl sein. Die Idee ist wohl, wenn der gesamte Netzinhalt,also auch Kleindorsch als Quote angerechnet wird am Ende mehr Nachwuchs überleben kann. Bisher ist es ja so das zu kleine Dorsche aus Schleppnetzen meist tot zurückgehen. Die Fischer sich also durchfischen müssen bis sie lohnenswerten Fang haben. So schadet die Fischerei den Dorschbestand nachhaltig. Die Quote musste ja bisher mit maßigen Fischen ausgeschöpft werden. Das da jetzt auch die Angler mit dran beteiligt werden finde ich ungerechtfertigt weil geangelte untermaßige Dorsche eine nachgewiesen hohe Überlebensrate haben im Gegensatz zum Schleppnetz. Die EU hätte die Angler also durchaus von dieser Regel ausnehmen können. Aber seit Anglerfänge bei der Quotenverteilung eine Rolle spielen ist das wohl nicht ganz einfach. Die Fischereiinstitute nehmen ja auch Einfluss auf solche Entscheidungen. Jetzt wirds wohl so sein das die 5 maßigen Anglerdorsche nun der Berufsfischer fängt. Der Angler kann sich quasi nicht mehr durch die kleinen durchangeln.
Ja du hast Recht. Wir Angler sind die gearschten.
Fischer werden wohl als Ausgleich eine höhere Quote erhalten, weil ja weniger als Nahrung verwertbarer Fisch dabei sein würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



UMueller schrieb:


> Der Angler kann sich quasi nicht mehr durch die kleinen durchangeln.
> Ja du hast Recht. Wir Angler sind die gearschten.
> Fischer werden wohl als Ausgleich eine höhere Quote erhalten, weil ja weniger als Nahrung verwertbarer Fisch dabei sein würde.



Ist meine Befürchtung - ich hoffe aber, dass  es BMEL gelingt, das zu verhindern - im Gegensatz zum Baglimit wollen sie das ja wenigstens versuchen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



UMueller schrieb:


> Das da jetzt auch die Angler mit dran beteiligt werden finde ich ungerechtfertigt weil geangelte untermaßige Dorsche eine nachgewiesen hohe Überlebensrate haben im Gegensatz zum Schleppnetz. Die EU hätte die Angler also durchaus von dieser Regel ausnehmen können.



Nur mal so grundsätzlich in den Raum geworfen (wenn auch provokativ): Bei einer Erhöhung der Fangquote für Berufsfischer in 2018 fordern wir Angler nach dem Gleichheitsprinzip eine Erhöhung des Baglimits- hier wollen wir hingegen eine Ausnahmeregelung für die Freizeitfischerei...

Ich will damit sagen, dass die EU eigentlich alles richtig macht und die als "Theoretiker" nur das Gleichheitsprinzip umsetzen!

Also sind jetzt die Mitgliedstaaten gefordert, diese Denkweise der Theoretiker mit wissenschaftlichen und zugleich haltbaren Argumenten zu widerlegen.

Ein Argument wäre für mich zum Beispiel ein Überleben von zurückgesetzen Dorschen vom Boot auf Kunstköder gefangen von deutlich über 90%.

Beim Naturköderangeln vom Land sieht dieses jedoch hingegen wieder anders aus. Dort liegt die Überlebenschance zwischen 10% und 30% für auf Naturköder gefangene untermassige Dorsche. Gemäß einer (nicht repräsentativen aber gefühlt passenden) Statistik aus dem Netz fängt man aktuell ca. 5 untermassige Dorsche auf einen massigen. Bedeutet demnach das Brandungsangler 20 Dorsche verangeln, um das Baglimit zu erfüllen. Wie entkräftet man das wissenschaftlich? Will damit sagen, dass es eventuell auch nicht so einfach ist, dass für alle Angler zu verhindern! Für Boots- /Kutterangler mit Kunstködern sehe ich für den Dorsch kein Problem, aber Naturköder und Brandungsangler fehlt mir die Argumentation.

Wobei es rechtlich schwierig sein dürfte, dass für die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch durchzusetzen, da wir beim Westdorsch bereits jetzt die Situation haben, dass die  Freizeitfischerei Teil des Fischereimanagements der Ostsee (Baglimit)  ist und somit keiner weiteren zusätzlichen Schutzmaßnahmen bedarf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Ich habe immer mehr den Eindruck (Du kennst das von Hendricks/AWZ) dass es, um Anglern irgendwas zu verbieten, weder wirklich auf rechtliche noch faktische Konsistenz und Argumente ankommt.

Hauptsache wieder Angeln verbieten und Angler einschränken.........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer mehr den Eindruck (Du kennst das von Hendricks/AWZ) dass es, um Anglern irgendwas zu verbieten, weder wirklich auf rechtliche noch faktische Konsistenz und Argumente ankommt.
> 
> Hauptsache wieder Angeln verbieten und Angler einschränken.........



Das meinte ich mit Theoretiker, die nur das Gleichheitsprinzip umsetzen! 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nur mal so grundsätzlich in den Raum geworfen (wenn auch provokativ): Bei einer Erhöhung der Fangquote für Berufsfischer in 2018 fordern wir Angler nach dem Gleichheitsprinzip eine Erhöhung des Baglimits- hier wollen wir hingegen eine Ausnahmeregelung für die Freizeitfischerei...
> 
> Ich will damit sagen, dass die EU eigentlich alles richtig macht und die als "Theoretiker" nur das Gleichheitsprinzip umsetzen!



Hier sind jetzt zum Beispiel die Leute vom BMEL gefordert- Hoffnung auf  unsere Verbände setze ich lieber nicht. Argumente, die ein Umdenken bei  den EU Bürokraten herbeiführen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

d`accord............


----------



## UMueller (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nur mal so grundsätzlich in den Raum geworfen (wenn auch provokativ): Bei einer Erhöhung der Fangquote für Berufsfischer in 2018 fordern wir Angler nach dem Gleichheitsprinzip eine Erhöhung des Baglimits- hier wollen wir hingegen eine Ausnahmeregelung für die Freizeitfischerei...
> Ja und zwar deshalb weil 1.Die Überlebenrate auch mit Brandungsangeln zusammen insgesamt immer noch sehr hoch ist. 2.Der Angleranteil an toten untermaßigen im Gegensatz zu Schleppfischern wohl eher gering ist. 3. Es gegen die Anglerethik ist, Jungfische schlachten zu müssen die gute Überlebenschanchen hätten.
> Ich will damit sagen, dass die EU eigentlich alles richtig macht und die als "Theoretiker" nur das Gleichheitsprinzip umsetzen!
> Möglich das da diesmal wirklich an den Wiederanstieg der Dorschpopulation gedacht wurde, indem gleich alles auf die Fangquote gerechnet wird. Disgard wäre so z.B.eigentlich nicht mehr möglich. Auch müsste nicht so lange gefischt werden.
> ...


Nun ja.Selbst Fischer haben ja zugegeben das die Selektion untermaßiger Dorsche trotz größerer Maschen in den Schleppnetzen nicht richtig funktioniert, spätestens dann nicht wenn schon Fisch im Fangsack hängt. Somit ist es eine Schande das knapp untermaßige nicht verwertet werden dürfen, stattdessen tot über Bord gehen und der Fischer weitersuchen muss. Ist doch klar das man mit dieser Methode dem Bestand schadet. Wenn es Dorsch im Überfluss gäbe wärs ja kein Problem aber diese Zeiten sind längst vorbei. Gäbe es aber eine ca. 60%tige Überlebensrate bei den untermaßigen bräuchte es keine neuen Maßnahmen für den Dorsch. Am besten wäre es natürlich die Schleppfischerei einzustellen. Für die Angler muss es aber Ziel sein das ein Mindestmaß bestehen bleibt und wir nicht jeden kleinen Dorsch töten müssen. Denn damit schafft man so gar keine Akzeptanz fürs Angeln, wenn Dorschbabys geknüppelt werden müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



bastido schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist doch, dass man sich scheinbar entschieden hat, gegen jede ökonomische sowie bestands- und habitatsschonende Vernunft, der kommerziellen Fischerei mit all ihren negativen Folgen ein irgendwie geartetes Auskommen zu sichern und dafür die Angler und alle damit in Verbindung stehenden Wirtschaftszweige zu opfern.


So isses - wobei hier die deutsche Fischerei auf Seiten der Angler steht, weil sie wg. Quotenverteilung kaum was davon haben und sich nicht nach der Methode "divide et impera" der EU von der Anglern abspalten lassen wollen.

Da kann ich den DFV im Gegensatz zum DAFV immer nur loben.


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



UMueller schrieb:


> 3. Es gegen die Anglerethik ist, Jungfische schlachten zu müssen die gute Überlebenschanchen hätten.


Der Gedanke gefällt mir & es ist gut, dass jemand "Ethik" mit ins Spiel bringt.

"Untermaßige Fische" zu schonen ist doch so etwas wie der heilige Gral des Angelns, etwas worauf alle Angler, egal wie oft und intensiv sie in anderen Fragen gegeneinander stehen, sich einigen.
Dies verletzt das technokratische Denken der EU-Bürokraten vollständig.

Die Zugriffszahlen zeigen, wie das Thema umher geht, ich bin aber erstaunt, dass der Aufschrei noch nicht lauter ist.
_Noch_ nicht... |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Gedanke gefällt mir & es ist gut, dass jemand "Ethik" mit ins Spiel bringt.
> 
> "Untermaßige Fische" zu schonen ist doch so etwas wie der heilige Gral des Angelns, etwas worauf alle Angler, egal wie oft und intensiv sie in anderen Fragen gegeneinander stehen, sich einigen.



Ne Kati, nichts mit Ethik- sondern Gesetz! Warum Gesetze, wenn wir ethisch handeln würden?

Nur ein geringer Anteil Angler hat ein persönliches Schonmaß, das dann höher liegt, als das Mindestmaß oder manche haben ein freiwilliges/ persönliches Baglimit.

Die EUkraten haben es nicht verstanden- die Länder, mit dem liberalsten Fischereigesetzen (zum Beispiel DK oder Niederlande) haben die besten Fsichbestände- aber man versucht immer mehr zu reglementieren und den Anglern mit Vorschriften das Hobby zu vermiesen.

Ich hoffe hier auf die Vernunft der Niederländer und Dänen, dass die sich dagegen wehren und diesen Schwachsinn verhindern.

Die Dänen (Esben Lunde Larsen, zuständiger Minister und Kaare Ebert vom Danske FSportfiskerforbund)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]habe ich heute Abend per Mail informiert...

Niederlande folgt morgen.


----------



## Wegberger (7. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Hallo,

ich lese als Inländer diese Verschärfungsgeschichte nicht ohne ein Schmunzeln:

Alle Bestrebungen aus dem Board und auch im Rahmen der Angeldemo sind sicher gut und sinnvoll - aber warum kippt ihr nicht mal die Kübel der Gülle auf die LV vor Ort aus und zwingt hier die selbsternannten und gefälligen Vertreter ins rechte Licht.

Solange diese Vertreter auf politischer Ebene in informellen Gespräche gegen Angler agieren - solange werden Informationen und Aktionen von wahren Anglern konterkariert.

Merkel bekommt man selten vor die Flinte - aber in Kiel könnte täglich Fischabfälle vor die Haustüre kippen und Mahnwachen abhalten oder untermassige Pflichtentnahmen im Briefkasten dann einer sinnvollen Verwertung zu zuführen.

VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Weil erstens Kiel der falsche Ort wäre (Berlin zuständig für Europa), und weil das noch nicht gilt, sondern wie die Angelverbote verhindert werden soll. 

Wie es Anglerdemo geschafft hat bis jetzt, denn die Angelverbote (Aussage Hagedorn, Hendricks) soll eigentlich schon seit Mai gelten,kommt nach meinen Infos nicht mehr vor der Wahl und wird nach der Wahl vom dann amtierenden Umweltminister und der Regierung (so unter Merkel) neu und eher im Anglersinne beurteilt zu werden. 

Und das, obwohl der DAFV den Anglern in den Rücken gefallen ist bei den Angelverboten AWZ:







Dieser Erfolg ist daher alleine Anglerdemo, den Kutterkäptns, EGOH, Wirtschaft und Tourismus sowie den Einheimischen vor Ort in Heiligenhafen und auf Fehmarn zu verdanken.
Und zeigt, dass die im Gegensatz zu den Verbanditen eben wissen, was sie tun und wo sie ansetzen.

Sollte das alles noch schiefgehen, könnte und die Verbote und Einschränkungen dennoch kommen, kann man immer noch an weiterführende Aktionen denken.

Momentan ist der unionsgeführte Regierungsteil der zuständigen Bundesregierung aber in beiden Fragen (noch) auf Seiten der Angler und kämpft gegen Hendricks und EU.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Momentan ist der unionsgeführte Regierungsteil der zuständigen Bundesregierung aber in beiden Fragen* (noch) *auf Seiten der Angler und kämpft gegen Hendricks und EU.



Lege auf das "noch" Wert!!

Dass wir Angler trotz x-fachem volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz gegenüber EU-Fischerei beim Dorsch bei deutlich schonenderen Methoden im Ernstfall trotzdem bei der Politik am Ende die Arsxxkarte ziehen, wäre ja nicht das erste Mal..

Bin da aber momentan noch im ständigen Austausch mit dem zuständigen BMEL, welches NOCH auf Seiten der Angler steht .


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Dank dessen, dass Angler aktiv werden (eigentlich Verbandsaufgabe), hat sich nun nach unseren Infos auch das erste Landesministerium mit der Sache befasst und beim BMEL im Sinne der Angler insistiert.
Danke in den Nordosten an Angler und Ministerium!!


----------



## boot (8. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Die sind doch nicht ganz dicht die Hirnis,  sollen die mal machen ich mach sowas nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (8. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



boot schrieb:


> Die sind doch nicht ganz dicht die Hirnis, sollen die mal machen ich mach sowas nicht.



ne kurze Ergänzung wer nicht dicht ist|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

*Aktualisierung 09.08. 2017*

Nachdem Angler mit Herrn Blume, Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Abteilung 5 - Lebensmittelüberwachung, Veterinärwesen, Fischerei Referat 560, gesprochen hatten und ihn über das drohende Rückwurfverbot informierten, kam es zu einem Telefonat zwischen mir und Herrn Blume.
Ich stellte ihm meine Unterlagen und Informationen zur Verfügung.

Herr Blume wies darauf hin, dass aus Sicht des Fachreferates ein Rückwurfverbot/Anlandepflicht für Angler fischereifachlich nicht nachvollziehbar ist, nicht hinreichend kontrolliert werden kann und somit abzulehnen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Interessant, davon ab, dass meines Wissens der LAV-MeckPomm dazu bis dato weder beim Ministerium vorstellig wurde, noch auf seinen Seiten etwas dazu veröffentlichte..


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

" [...] nicht hinreichend kontrolliert werden kann [...] "

das ist doch wieder eine schwachsinnige Antwort ...
die die positive Antwort relativiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Das ist der eine Teil des Satzes (im politischen Prozeß unvermeidlich um auf Sinnlosigkeit hinzuweisen).
Der erste Teil, den Du weggelassen hast, ist doch aber klar, auch wenns in Bayern keine Dorsche gibt, oder?
 "dass aus Sicht des Fachreferates ein Rückwurfverbot/Anlandepflicht für Angler*
fischereifachlich nicht nachvollziehbar ist*"..


Und es ist definitiv mehr als vom DAFV, LAV MeckPomm oder DMV da kommt.

Und aus einem Ministerium ist das sehr klar und eindeutig ..


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

... du verstehst aber schon was mit "relativieren" gemeint ist?
Kontextproblem?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Nein.
Versteh ich nicht, weil die Ablehnung absolut eindeutig ist und die schon tätig wurden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dank dessen, dass Angler aktiv werden (eigentlich Verbandsaufgabe), hat sich nun nach unseren Infos auch das erste Landesministerium mit der Sache befasst und beim BMEL im Sinne der Angler insistiert.
> Danke in den Nordosten an Angler und Ministerium!!



aber Dein Glaube sei Dir gegönnt....

Und Danke für Deinen Anteil am mithelfen, das zu verhindern...


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Welchen Glauben habe ich denn?

Heute ist nicht so ganz dein Tag ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Ich freue mich jedenfalls und bedanke mich beim BMEL und beim Ministerium in MeckPomm, dass sie sich hier im Gegensatz zum Baglimit hinter die Angler stellen. 

Nur so einig haben die eine Chance, das gegen die EU-Kommission und den Rat zu verhindern, die das durchsetzen wollen.

Wünschenswert wäre dazu, dass auch die Verbanditen im DAFV da endlich mit offiziellen Schreiben tätig werden würden, um das zu verstärken, statt wieder die Angler hängen zu lassen oder ihnen gar noch in den Rücken zu fallen wie bei Angelverbot AWZ oder Baglimit..


----------



## Flatfish86 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> fischereifachlich nicht nachvollziehbar ist*"



Ja, das wurde ja für Dorsch schon ausgiebig untersucht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Überlebensraten zumindest für die vom Boot/Kutter geangelten Dorsche hoch sind. Das sollte mittlerweile überall angekommen sein und die Ergebnisse werden z.B. in der Ostsee auch für die Bestandsberechnungen genutzt.  

Studie für die Ostsee von Thünen:
https://academic.oup.com/icesjms/article-lookup/doi/10.1093/icesjms/fst038

Studie in Norwegen vom Institut für Meeresforschung: 
http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/full/10.1139/cjfas-2014-0290#.WYsZUyTG14g

Studie in Norwegen vom Institut für Meeresforschung und Thünen:
https://academic.oup.com/icesjms/ar...3/Dive-to-survive-effects-of-capture-depth-on

Studie in den USA von der Universität New England:
https://academic.oup.com/icesjms/ar...ating-and-mitigating-the-discard-mortality-of

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass da für Dorsch was kommen wird, da es in der entsprechenden EU-Gesetzgebung zum Discard Ban auch eine entsprechende Ausnahme gibt: 

(27) Die Pflicht zur Anlandung sollte auf  der Grundlage einzelner Fischereien eingeführt werden. Den Fischern  sollte es möglich sein, weiterhin Arten zurückzuwerfen, die nach den  besten verfügbaren wissenschaftlichen Gutachten eine hohe Überlebensrate  haben, nachdem sie ins Meer zurückgeworfen wurden.


http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:32013R1380&from=EN

Das ist dann quasi das Totschlag-Argument...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Fakt ist, so geschrieben von der EU und bestätigt vom BMEL:
Die EU-Kommission will das eben trotzdem durchsetzen und hat sich ja auch die juristische Möglichkeit dazu geschaffen:
Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes mit technischen Maßnahmen für die Erhaltung der Fischereiressourcen und den Schutz der Meeresressourcen

Und da MUSS jetzt gehandelt werden, bevor wieder die Verbände einknicken oder gegen Angler handeln wie der DAFV ein Angelverbot AWZ.

Daher ist es so gut, dass hier die Ministerien eindeutig auf Seiten der Angler stehen.


----------



## Flatfish86 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Dann können sie ja jetzt hier klauen und haben gleich die wissenschaftliche Argumentationslinie...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Dann können sie ja jetzt hier klauen und haben gleich die wissenschaftliche Argumentationslinie...#h


Kann jeder gerne "klauen" und verwenden, der was für Angler und gegen solche Irrsinnsregeln tun will.

Darauf bezieht sich die EU in ihrer Antwort (gleiches Dokument wie von Dir, nur Art.15, da nur Auszüge), habe ich natürlich dem BMEL entsprechend zur Verfügung gestellt habe,
 damit die nicht "klauen" brauchen  (und deren Antwort war ja klar, dass die EU das versucht durchzudrücken und man insistieren muss, um das zu verhindern):
Article 15 

Landing obligation 

1. All catches of species which are subject to catch limits and, in the Mediterranean, also catches of species which are subject to minimum sizes as defined in Annex III to Regulation (EC) No 1967/2006, caught during fishing activities in Union waters or by Union fishing vessels outside Union waters in waters not subject to third countries' sovereignty or jurisdiction, in the fisheries and geographical areas listed below shall be brought and retained on board the fishing vessels, recorded, landed and counted against the quotas where applicable, except when used as live bait, in accordance with the following time-frames: 

4. The landing obligation referred to in paragraph 1 shall not apply to: 

(a) species in respect of which fishing is prohibited and which are identified as such in a Union legal act adopted in the area of the CFP; 

(b) species for which scientific evidence demonstrates high survival rates, taking into account the characteristics of the gear, of the fishing practices and of the ecosystem; 

(c) catches falling under de minimis exemptions. 

5. Details of the implementation of the landing obligation referred to in paragraph 1 shall be specified in multiannual plans referred to in Articles 9 and 10 and, where relevant, further specified in accordance with Article 18, including: 

(a) specific provisions regarding fisheries or species covered by the landing obligation referred to in paragraph 1; 

(b) the specification of exemptions to the landing obligation of species referred to in point (b) of paragraph 4; 

(c) provisions for de minimis exemptions of up to 5 % of total annual catches of all species subject to the landing obligation referred to in paragraph 1. The de minimis exemption shall apply in the following cases: 

(i) where scientific evidence indicates that increases in selectivity are very difficult to achieve; or 

(ii) to avoid disproportionate costs of handling unwanted catches, for those fishing gears where unwanted catches per fishing gear do not represent more than a certain percentage, to be established in a plan, of total annual catch of that gear.EN L 354/36 Official Journal of the European Union 28.12.2013

Deutsch das Ganze, und zwar der ganze Artikel:
Artikel  15 
Pflicht  zur  Anlandung 
(1)  Alle beim Fischfang in Unionsgewässern oder von Fische*
reifahrzeuge  der  Union  außerhalb  der  Unionsgewässer  in  nicht 
unter die Hoheit oder Gerichtsbarkeit von Drittländern fallenden 
Gewässern  in  den  nachstehend  aufgeführten  Fischereien  und 
geografischen  Gebieten  getätigten  Fänge  von  Arten,  für  die 
Fangbeschränkungen gelten, und im Mittelmeer zusätzlich Fänge 
von  Arten,  für  die  Mindestgrößen  gemäß  Anhang  III  der  Ver*
ordnung (EG) Nr. 1967/2006  gelten, werden, wenn sie nicht als 
Lebendköder  verwendet  werden,  ab  den  nachstehenden  Zeit*
punkten  an  Bord  geholt  und  behalten,  aufgezeichnet  und  ange*
landet  und  gegebenenfalls  auf  die  Quoten  angerechnet: 
a)  spätestens  ab  dem  1.  Januar  2015: 
—  Fischerei  auf  kleine  pelagische  Arten  (d.h.  Fischerei  auf 
Makrele,  Hering,  Stöcker,  Blauen  Wittling,  Eberfisch,  Sar*
delle,  Goldlachs,  Sardine,  Sprotte); 
—  Fischerei  auf  große  pelagische  Arten  (d.h.  Fischerei  auf 
Roten  Thun,  Schwertfisch,  Weißen  Thun,  Großaugen*
thun,  blauen  und  weißen  Marlin); —  Industriefischerei  (d.h.  Fischerei  auf  Lodde,  Sandaal  und 
Stintdorsch); 
—  Fischerei  auf  Lachs  in  der  Ostsee; 
b)  spätestens  ab  dem  1.  Januar  2015:  in  den  Unionsgewässern 
der  Ostsee  für  die  Arten,  die  die  Fischereien  definieren,  und 
spätestens  ab  dem  1.  Januar  2017  für  alle  anderen  Arten  in 
Fischereien  auf  andere  als  die  unter  Buchstabe  a  erfassten 
Arten,  für  die  Fangbeschränkungen  gelten; 
c)  spätestens  ab  dem  1.  Januar  2016  für  die  Arten,  die  die 
Fischereien  definieren,  und  spätestens  ab  dem  1.  Januar 
2019  für  alle  anderen  Arten  in  folgenden  Gewässern: 
i)  Nordsee 
—  Fischerei  auf  Kabeljau,  Schellfisch,  Wittling  und  See*
lachs; 
—  Fischerei  auf  Kaisergranat; 
—  Fischerei  auf  Seezunge  und  Scholle; 
—  Fischerei  auf  Seehecht; 
—  Fischerei  auf  Tiefseegarnele; 
ii)  Nordwestliche  Gewässer 
—  Fischerei  auf  Kabeljau,  Schellfisch,  Wittling  und  See*
lachs; 
—  Fischerei  auf  Kaisergranat; 
—  Fischerei  auf  Seezunge  und  Scholle; 
—  Fischerei  auf  Seehecht; 
iii)  Südwestliche  Gewässer 
—  Fischerei  auf  Kaisergranat; 
—  Fischerei  auf  Seezunge  und  Scholle; 
—  Fischerei  auf  Seehecht; 
iv)  andere  Fischereien  auf  Arten,  für  die  Fangbeschränkun*
gen  gelten; 
d)  spätestens  ab  dem  1.  Januar  2017  für  die  Arten,  die  die 
Fischereien  definieren,  und  spätestens  ab  1.  Januar  2019 
für  alle  anderen  Arten  in  nicht  unter  Absatz  1  Buchstabe  a 
fallenden Fischereien im Mittelmeer, im Schwarzen Meer und 
in  allen  anderen  Unionsgewässern  und  in  nicht  unter  die 
Hoheit  oder  Gerichtsbarkeit  von  Drittländern  fallenden 
Nicht-Unionsgewässern. 
(2)  Absatz  1  lässt  internationale  Verpflichtungen  der  Union 
unberührt.  Der  Kommission  wird  die  Befugnis  übertragen,  ge*
mäß  Artikel  46  delegierte  Rechtsakte  zu  erlassen,  um  solche 
internationalen  Verpflichtungen  im  Unionsrecht  umzusetzen; 
hierzu  gehören  insbesondere  auch  Ausnahmen  von  der  Pflicht 
zur  Anlandung  gemäß  diesem  Artikel. 
(3)  Stimmen  alle  Mitgliedstaaten  mit  einem  direkten  Bewirt*
schaftungsinteresse an  einer  bestimmten  Art  darin  überein,  dass 
die  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  für  andere  als  in  Absatz  1  genannte 
Arten gelten sollte, so können  sie eine gemeinsame Empfehlung 
zum  Zwecke  der  Ausweitung  der  Anwendung  dieser  Pflicht  zur 
Anlandung  auf  diese  anderen  Arten  unterbreiten.  Für  diesen 
Zweck  ist  Artikel  18  Absätze  1  bis  6  sinngemäß  anzuwenden. 
Wird  eine  solche  gemeinsame  Empfehlung  vorgelegt,  so  wird 
der  Kommission  die  Befugnis  übertragen,  gemäß  Artikel  46  de*
legierte  Rechtsakte  mit  solchen  Maßnahmen  zu  erlassen. 
(4)  Die  in  Absatz  1  festgelegte  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  gilt 
nicht  für: 
a)  Arten, die nicht befischt werden dürfen und  die als solche in 
einem  im  Bereich  der  GFP  erlassenen  Rechtsakt  der  Union 
bezeichnet  sind; 
b)  Arten,  bei  denen  hohe  Überlebensraten  wissenschaftlich 
nachgewiesen  sind,  unter  Berücksichtigung  der  Merkmale 
des  Fanggeräts,  der  Fangmethoden  und  des  Ökosystems; 
c)  Fänge,  die  unter  die  Ausnahmen  wegen  Geringfügigkeit  fal*
len. 
(5)  Die  Einzelheiten  der  Umsetzung  der  Pflicht  zur  Anlan*
dung  gemäß  Absatz  1  wird  in  den  Mehrjahresplänen  nach  den 
Artikeln  9  und  10  und  gegebenenfalls  gemäß  Artikel  18  im 
Einzelnen  weiter  festgelegt;  dies  umfasst  auch  Folgendes: 
a)  besondere  Bestimmungen  in  Bezug  auf  Fischereien  oder  Ar*
ten,  für  welche  die  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  gemäß  Absatz  1 
gilt; 
b)  nähere  Beschreibung  der  Ausnahmen  von  der  Pflicht  zur 
Anlandung  der  in  Absatz  4  Buchstabe  b  genannten  Arten; 
c)  Bestimmungen  für  Ausnahmen  wegen  Geringfügigkeit  in 
Höhe  von  bis  zu  5 %  der  jährlichen  Gesamtfangmenge  aller 
Arten, für die die Pflicht zur Anlandung gemäß Absatz 1 gilt. 
Ausnahmen  wegen  Geringfügigkeit  gelten,  wenn 
i)  wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen zufolge Steigerungen bei 
der  Selektivität  sehr  schwer  zu  erreichen  sind  oder 
ii)  unverhältnismäßige  Kosten  beim  Umgang  mit  un*
erwünschten  Fängen  bei  den  Fanggeräten  vermieden  wer*
den  sollen,  bei  denen  die  unerwünschten  Fänge  je  Fang*
gerät  nicht  mehr  als  einen  bestimmten,  in  einem  Plan 
festzusetzenden  Prozentsatz  der  jährlichen  Gesamtfang*
menge  des  betreffenden  Fanggeräts  ausmachen.
Fänge  gemäß  den  Bestimmungen  unter  diesem  Buchstaben 
werden  nicht  auf  die  einschlägigen  Quoten  angerechnet,  je*
doch  werden  alle  diese  Fänge  uneingeschränkt  registriert. 
Während einer Übergangszeit von vier Jahren erhöht sich der 
Anteil  der  jährlichen  Gesamtfangmenge  nach  diesem  Buch*
staben  wie  folgt: 
i)  um  zwei  Prozentpunkte  in  den  ersten  beiden  Jahren  der 
Anwendung  der  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  und 
ii)  um  einen  Prozentpunkt  in  den  darauf  folgenden  beiden 
Jahren; 
d)  Bestimmungen  über  die  Dokumentierung  der  Fänge; 
e)  gegebenenfalls  Festlegung von  Mindestreferenzgrößen für  die 
Bestandserhaltung  gemäß  Absatz  10. 
(6)  Wird kein Mehrjahresplan oder kein Bewirtschaftungsplan 
gemäß  Artikel  18  der  Verordnung  (EG)  Nr. 1967/2006  für  die 
betreffende Fischerei angenommen, so wird der Kommission die 
Befugnis  übertragen,  gemäß  Artikel  18  der  vorliegenden  Ver*
ordnung  delegierte  Rechtsakte  gemäß  Artikel  46  der  vorliegen*
den  Verordnung  zur  vorübergehenden  und  nicht  länger  als  drei 
Jahre  geltenden  Festlegung  eines  spezifischen  Rückwurfplans  zu 
erlassen,  der  die  Spezifikationen  gemäß  Absatz  5  Buchstaben  a 
bis  e  dieses  Artikels  enthält.  Die  Mitgliedstaaten  können  gemäß 
Artikel  18  dieser  Verordnung  bei  der  Erstellung  solcher  Pläne 
im  Hinblick  auf  den  Erlass  solcher  Rechtsakte  oder  die  Vorlage 
eines Vorschlags gemäß dem ordentlichen Gesetzgebungsverfah*
ren  durch  die  Kommission  zusammenarbeiten. 
(7)  Wurden  weder  im  Rahmen  eines  gemäß  Absatz  5  an*
genommenen  Mehrjahresplans  noch  im  Rahmen  eines  gemäß 
Absatz  6  angenommenen  spezifischen  Rückwurfplans  Maßnah*
men  zur Festlegung der  Ausnahme wegen Geringfügigkeit erlas*
sen,  so  erlässt  die  Kommission  delegierte  Rechtsakte  gemäß 
Artikel  46,  mit  denen  die  Ausnahme  wegen  Geringfügigkeit 
gemäß  Absatz  4  Buchstabe  c  festgelegt  wird,  die  vorbehaltlich 
der  in  Absatz  5  Buchstabe  c  Ziffer  i  oder  ii  genannten  Bedin*
gungen  höchstens  5 %  der  jährlichen  Gesamtfangmenge  aller 
Arten,  auf  die  die  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  gemäß  Absatz  1  an*
wendbar  ist,  umfasst.  Diese  Ausnahme  wegen  Geringfügigkeit 
wird  so  festgelegt,  dass  sie  ab  dem  Zeitpunkt  des  Beginns  der 
Anwendung der einschlägigen Pflicht zur Anlandung anwendbar 
ist. 
(8)  Abweichend  von  der  in  Absatz  1  vorgesehenen  Pflicht, 
Fänge auf die einschlägigen Quoten anzurechnen, können Fänge 
von  Arten,  für  die  eine  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  gilt  und  mit 
denen  die  Quoten  für  die  betreffenden  Bestände  überschritten 
werden,  oder  Fänge  von  Arten,  für  die  der  Mitgliedstaat  über 
keine  Quote  verfügt,  bis  zu  einem  Satz  von  höchstens  9 %  von 
der  Quote  der  Zielarten  abgezogen  werden.  Diese  Bestimmung 
gilt  nur,  wenn  der  Bestand  der  Nichtzielarten  innerhalb  sicherer 
biologischer  Grenzen  liegt. 
(9)  Auf  Bestände,  für  die  eine  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  gilt, 
können  die  Mitgliedstaaten  eine  jahresübergreifende  Flexibilität 
von  bis  zu  10 %  ihrer  zulässigen  Anlandungen  anwenden.  Zu diesem  Zweck  kann  ein  Mitgliedstaat  die  Anlandung  zusätzli*
cher  Mengen  des  Bestands  gestatten,  welcher  der  Pflicht  zur 
Anlandung  unterliegt,  sofern  diese  Mengen  10 %  der  diesem 
Mitgliedstaat  zugewiesenen  Quote  nicht  überschreiten.  Es  gilt 
Artikel  105  der  Verordnung  (EG)  Nr. 1224/2009. 
(10)  Um  den  Schutz  von  jungen  Meerestieren zu  gewährleis*
ten,  können  Mindestreferenzgrößen  für  die  Bestandserhaltung 
festgesetzt  werden. 
(11)  Für die Arten, für die eine Pflicht zur Anlandung gemäß 
Absatz  1  gilt,  wird  die  Verwendung  von  Fängen  von  Arten 
unterhalb  der  Mindestreferenzgrößen  für  die  Bestandserhaltung 
auf andere Zwecke als den  menschlichen Verzehr, einschließlich 
Fischmehl,  Fischöl,  Tierfutter,  Lebensmittelzusatzstoffe,  Arznei*
mittel  und  kosmetische  Mittel,  beschränkt. 
(12)  Bei  den  Arten,  für  die  keine  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  ge*
mäß  Absatz  1  gilt,  dürfen  die  Fänge  von  Arten  unterhalb  der 
Mindestreferenzgrößen  für  die  Bestandserhaltung  nicht  an  Bord 
behalten  werden,  sondern  sind  unverzüglich  wieder  über  Bord 
zu  werfen. 
(13)  Zur  Kontrolle  der  Einhaltung  der  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung 
stellen  die  Mitgliedstaaten  eine  detaillierte  und  genaue  Doku*
mentierung  aller  Fangreisen  und  angemessene  Kapazitäten  und 
Mittel  sicher,  unter  anderem  Beobachter,  CCTV  (closed-circuit 
television) und andere Mittel. Dabei beachten die Mitgliedstaaten 
das  Prinzip  der  Effizienz  und  Verhältnismäßigkeit.


----------



## Flatfish86 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (4)  Die  in  Absatz  1  festgelegte  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  gilt
> nicht  für:
> 
> b)  Arten,  bei  denen  hohe  Überlebensraten  wissenschaftlich
> ...



Passt doch |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

MUSS aber zuerst nachgewiesen (durch Mitgliedsländer) UND auch akzeptiert sein  von der EU!!!


> (5)  Die  Einzelheiten  der  Umsetzung  der  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  gemäß  Absatz  1  wird  in  den  Mehrjahresplänen  nach  den Artikeln  9  und  10  und  gegebenenfalls  gemäß  Artikel  18  im Einzelnen  weiter  festgelegt;  dies  umfasst  auch  Folgendes:
> a)  besondere  Bestimmungen  in  Bezug  auf  Fischereien  oder  Arten,  für  welche  die  Pflicht  zur  Anlandung  gemäß  Absatz  1 gilt;
> *b)  nähere  Beschreibung  der  Ausnahmen  von  der  Pflicht  zur Anlandung  der  in  Absatz  4  Buchstabe  b  genannten  Arten;*




Wie gesagt, lies Antwort BMEL, die ist klar:
EU wills durchdrücken und schafft sich die Regeln (s.o.) selber dazu, man muss es mit Kraft verhindern..

Da auf Ausnahmen hoffen, wenns erst  mal da ist, das kann man sicherlich - obs dann noch was bringt, ist die andere Frage.
Hoffen und harren...

Nicht umsonst ist da ja auch das Ministerium in MeckPomm noch mit in die Bresche gegangen für Angler und unterstützt da das BMEL..

Da muss man echt dankbar sein (so sehr ich sie für ihr einknicken beim Baglimit verdamme) , dass die da rangehen und es verhindern wollen. 
Die wissen aber eben auch, dass wenn etwas erst mal bei der EU liegt, nachher nur noch schwer was zurück zu holen oder dann zu verhindern ist mit Ausnahmen.

So ein anglerfeindlicher Dreck darf daher gar nicht erst kommen!

Da gehts um Grundsätzliche!

Dass sich die EU da raushalten soll!


----------



## kati48268 (16. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Reaktion der Verbände -gar des DAFVs- eineinhalb Wochen nach Kenntnis von diesem Dreck?
_(Schlimm genug, dass sie das aus dem AB erfahren müssen, der für die EU zuständige DAFV hat wohl sämtliche Drähte nach Brüssel gekappt; wenn denn je welche bestanden)
_|kopfkrat#c

Nichts. Gar nichts.
Schaut man auf ein paar HPs oder auf FB-Seiten,
...die sind alle im Urlaub
oder pennen wie sonst auch im Rest des Jahres.

Hier und da unter "Aktuelles" ein paar Fotos von Probebefischungen in einem Bach oder welcher Grüßonkel grad noch einen Lamettastreifen zusätzlich an die Jacke bekommt.

Angelpolitik, Interessenvertretung, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit,...
findet nicht statt in Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Ich habe bei Verbänden natürlich nachgehakt.

Mehr dazu in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen, gibt da noch einiges abzuklären im Vorfeld.

Bin aber dran..


----------



## offense80 (16. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Das einzig Gute an der ganzen Sache ist nur, dass diese ganzen Vollpfosten die diese Ideen hatten, und alle Fürsprecher vom "Babymord Dorsch"  keine Ahnung vom angeln haben. Sonst wüssten diese Idioten ganz genau, dass es fast unmöglich ist, einen kleinen Dorsch abzuknüppeln. Denn wir Angler (die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben) wissen doch ganz genau, das die Dorsche unter 50 cm in der Hand des Anglers eine Art "Schutzschleim" bilden, der den sicheren Halt des Fisches nach dem abhaken verhindert, und so nicht gehalten werden KÖNNEN und zurückgleiten.....da kann man machen was man will. Hab echt schon alles versucht um diese kleinen Plagegeister abzuknüppeln, klappt nicht, und so hab ich es aufgegeben. Aus der Hand rutschen werden sie auch weiterhin...... sorry EU sorry ihr Verbanditen, bekomme ich leider nicht hin. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

grins - wissenschaftlich fundiert analysiert... (könnte sich auch Thünen und andere anglerfeindliche Institute real existierender "Wissenschaft" ne Scheibe abschneiden, von dieser "Expertise in Gummistiefeln aus der Praxis" statt mitm Bürokittel im Labor.. )

Ist auch der Unterschied zu den nichtstuenden Naturschutzverbanditen vom DAFV, die immer noch nicht begreifen, was da droht, wie einfach unser User offense80 den Unfug aushebelt..


----------



## kati48268 (16. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Verbänden natürlich nachgehakt.


Ähem... 
Man muss also bei denen auch noch nachhaken... |bigeyes wie peinlich kann es noch werden?!
#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Hast Du was gesehen oder gelesen von denen zum Thema?

Eben - also nachfragen....


----------



## kati48268 (16. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Ich kritisiere ja nicht, dass du nachfragst,
sondern den Irrsinn, dass das völlig an denen vorbei geht.
Es ist einfach kaum zu fassen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das einzig Gute an der ganzen Sache ist nur, dass diese ganzen Vollpfosten die diese Ideen hatten, und alle Fürsprecher vom "Babymord Dorsch"  keine Ahnung vom angeln haben. Sonst wüssten diese Idioten ganz genau, dass es fast unmöglich ist, einen kleinen Dorsch abzuknüppeln. Denn wir Angler (die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben) wissen doch ganz genau, das die Dorsche unter 50 cm in der Hand des Anglers eine Art "Schutzschleim" bilden, der den sicheren Halt des Fisches nach dem abhaken verhindert, und so nicht gehalten werden KÖNNEN und zurückgleiten.....da kann man machen was man will. Hab echt schon alles versucht um diese kleinen Plagegeister abzuknüppeln, klappt nicht, und so hab ich es aufgegeben. Aus der Hand rutschen werden sie auch weiterhin...... sorry EU sorry ihr Verbanditen, bekomme ich leider nicht hin. #c




Mal wieder nicht den LFV etc. zugehört. 
Vor dem Abhaken eins auf den Schädel hauen, abstechen und dann Haken raus.  

Dann kann auch nichts aus der Hand ins Wasser rutschen....:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*



offense80 schrieb:


> Sonst wüssten diese Idioten ganz genau, dass es fast unmöglich ist, einen kleinen Dorsch abzuknüppeln. Denn wir Angler (die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben) wissen doch ganz genau, das die Dorsche unter 50 cm in der Hand des Anglers eine Art "Schutzschleim" bilden, der den sicheren Halt des Fisches nach dem abhaken verhindert, und so nicht gehalten werden KÖNNEN und zurückgleiten.....da kann man machen was man will.


Das hängt von der verwendeten Handcreme bzw. Handlotion ab 
Als der Schmierwirkung mit dem Dorschschleim, der ja sehr speziell wirkt, wo also eine quasi Nullhaftung und Superflutschiwirkung bei heraus kommt.
Das ist eindeutig untersucht und festgestellt.

:g :g
Dazu müßte also auch noch die Handcreme zugelassen und lizensiert sein, die man überhaupt verwenden darf VOR dem Angeln und die eine Rutschfestigkeitszulassung benötigt. Mit den reichlichen Kreuzwirkungen auf Allergene wird das schonmal kompliziert.
Im Angelschein als zugelassen eingetragen und im Schnüffeltest durch die Kontrollettis zu überprüfen. :q


----------



## offense80 (18. August 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Wie ich sehe, haben die meisten die gleiche "schlimme" Erfahrung mit diesen rutschigen,flutschigen Kleindorschen gemacht.....da bin  ich ja echt beruhigt. 
Ich befürchte aber, das unsere fachkräftigen Politiker ( die sind gewählt worden, die haben echt voll so mega die Ahnung ) ein Gesetz raus bringen werden, das beim landen eines Dorsches (erstmal nur beim Dorsch, lässt sich aber auch beliebig ausweiten) ein Landehandschuh zu tragen ist, in dessen Handinnenflächen jeweils 120-150 kleine Haken MIT Widerhaken eingearbeitet sind, um diese Flutschefische sicher halten zu können..... der Vorteil dabei für die Dorsche ist, das man locker 2,5 Stunden nicht weiter angeln kann, weil man erstmal den Fisch vom Handschuh wieder loswerden muss..... so wird der Dorschbestand dann doch noch geschützt. Ich sag ja die haben voll die viele richtige gute Ahnung die Politikas


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Nun ist auch der DAFV und die EAA aufgewacht - gut dass wir das angestossen hatten:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gen/dafv-lehnt-rueckwurfverbot-fuer-angler-ab

1 Monat nach unserer Veröffentlichung ist schon recht fix für die Desastertruppe DAFV.

Ich habe ja auch eine "Antwort" bekommen vom GF Seggelke, obwohl ich ihn nix gefragt hatte (sondern DFV, siehe Eingangsposting/Artikel) - auf die Rückfrage, ob ich das veröffentlichen darf, aber keinerlei Antwort mehr erhalten von ihm.

Hoffen wir nur, dass die das nicht wieder versauen wie bei Baglimit und Angelverbote AWZ/Fehmarnbelt..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun ist auch der DAFV und die EAA aufgewacht - gut dass wir das angestossen hatten:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gen/dafv-lehnt-rueckwurfverbot-fuer-angler-ab
> 
> ..



Genau, das ist die Seite des AB, die ich wert schätze.

Danke dafür.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Danke Dir!


----------



## Stulle (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

auch das zurücksetzen der großen Laich fische hilft beim Dorsch sehr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

Darfste nur in Schleswig Holstein nicht, strafbar (haben wir veröffentlicht hier, extra bei Dr. Lemcke vom Ministerium in Kiel nachgefragt gehabt) .

Ist aber anderes Thema als hier das Rückwurfverbot


----------



## Stulle (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden*

außerhalb der hoheitsgewässer darf man schon. ansonsten sind die ja wie gesagt schleimig und bewegen sich ruckartig |rolleyes fast schlimmer wie aale.


----------

